# New Air Gunner needs advice please.



## texaschris (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi folks I signed up hoping to get some advice here on a new purchase. 
Been reading some here and also reviews at amazon.
Would appreciate some experience talking for sure.
I have around $300 budget to get a break barrel rifle, no gas, and a scope.
(and a little more to swap out the CharlieDaTuna trigger since I see this is a must do on some models)
I need a .177 that is first and foremost accurate, weight & FPS not that important to me, 
except I would really prefer to stay below the sonic mark, which I *think* I can accomplish with pellet choice?
Don't really even care what it looks like honestly, I just want a good little dime driller.
Quiet would be real nice, but those silencer things on these guns look to me like there isn't much to them.
But if there is please say so.
So I guess accurate and quiet would be most important to me.

Also I see you have to break these in, any advice on this and what needs oiling or cleaning on them much appreciated.
Also ammo suggestions a big help.
Thanks for any help I will report back with the results for sure!

Chris in North Texas


----------



## texaschris (Jul 23, 2013)

Well I sure hope to get a little help on what gun is good to look at. 
I have been looking more at them, dont care for the military assault kind of look much,
really like just plain old guns, but do like the idea of the barrel quieting the sound,
the two of which together I can seem to locate to look at.


----------



## texaschris (Jul 23, 2013)

Well I dont know is there just isnt much traffic here or I said something to offend people, Im sorry if its the latter, I sure didnt mean to.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

texaschris said:


> Well I dont know is there just isnt much traffic here or I said something to offend people, Im sorry if its the latter, I sure didnt mean to.


Sorry no one got back to you,,,and yeah,,,the airgun section is pretty dead even on a good day. :lol:

In my humble opinion, you just can't go wrong with a RWS 34.
Excellent trigger right out of the box,,,accurate,,,durable,,,,and not to shabby in the looks department.

Here's a package deal with free ground shipping,,,,the scope is decent.http://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Diana_RWS ... igger/1690 Pyramydair also has an archive of articles by experts along with videos that should answer most of your other AG questions but
If you need future help let me know.


----------



## Pellet_fire_177 (Aug 3, 2013)

Personally, i own a gamo hornet .177 rifle. http://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Gamo_Horn ... Combo/2559 ive ran a good 5,000 rounds through it flawlessly. I zeroed in the scope once and never touched it. You have excellent fps with lead. And if you choose, you can put pba pellets in there to hit supersonic. For the money it is one of my favorite air rifles, :rollin:


----------



## JohnAare (Jan 4, 2014)

The type of gun you'll need depends on what you'll be using it for. If you're going to be hunting rabbits than a .22 caliber would be ideal but if you just want something for target and practice shooting then a .177 caliber would work just fine. Price, accuracy, velocity - these are all factors when choosing the best pellet gun http://pelletgunzone.com/


----------



## hydride (Dec 22, 2013)

I've made a chart of the best air rifles for the price. You can sort them through loudness. But mainly accuracy is due to the type of scope and pellet you use.


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

What do you plan on using it for, and how far are you looking at shooting?
Why are you set on the .177 over a .20, .22, or .25?

More info given the better we will be able to help you out.


----------

